

Google Rumored to Buy Brightcove For $500-$700 Million - radley
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-to-buy-brightcove-2009-9

======
mrshoe
While this is nothing more than a dubious rumor at this point, it still adds
to my growing sense that acquisitions in the valley are inclining right now.

In recent days we've seen FriendFeed, Mint, Omniture, and reCAPTCHA acquired
by large companies. Is this a real trend or does it just feel like one?

~~~
jacquesm
I read that as: "the prices are becoming more realistic" or "we are at the
bottom" alternatively.

------
staunch
Tagged: rumor, linkbait, misleading.

------
radley
Confirmed to be false...

[http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_business_of_online_vi/200...](http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_business_of_online_vi/2009/09/confirmed-
google-rumor-false-not-acquiring-brightcove.html)

------
mattmaroon
Brightcove is impressive. They've managed to actually find a way to profit off
of online video, something even YouTube probably has not. I imagine Google has
worked out a significantly lower cost-basis for delivery too, which would
increase their margins significantly.

